# Aquecimento estratosférico repentino



## Rainstorm (1 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Com um possível ou mesmo certa divisão do vórtice polar em dois núcleos, podemos assistir a algo bem diferente e mesmo inédito do que estamos habituados

Que podem acrescentar ou falar sobre este evento?


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jan 2013 às 23:08)

Rainstorm disse:


> Com um possível ou mesmo certa divisão do vórtice polar em dois núcleos, podemos assistir a algo bem diferente e mesmo inédito do que estamos habituados
> 
> Que podem acrescentar ou falar sobre este evento?



Apesar de não ser nenhum expert na matéria, posso dizer que com um vortice bipartido, o jet-stream pode descer mais em latitude, pois irá ondular mais (serpentear).

O que é que isto implica para nós aqui na península ibérica? Significa tudo e nada!  Isto é.. depende para onde descaia o jet-stream e até que latitude pode descer! Imagina que nos calha um anticiclone dos açores a servir de barreira, nesse caso de pouco nos vale os efeitos do vortice bipartido, pois pode calhar a sorte à costa este dos estados unidos e canadá (o costume)!

Mas pronto, regra geral significa uma mudança de padrão na circulação. Mas nunca podemos afirmar com certeza o que vai ocorrer, pois existem muitos outros indicadores ou teleconexões a ter em conta!

Mas por agora os possíveis efeitos ou mudanças, só chegarão na 2a quinzena de janeiro. Depois do dia de reis, mais tardar dia 10, já poderemos afirmar com mais segurança a tendência mais provável.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2013 às 13:59)

Não parece tão promissor como o de 1985 e muito menos espectacular como o de 2009. Mas está a andar bem. 

As consequências são já bem conhecidas destes eventos. Circulação muito mais baixa, quase parada durante alguns dias. Não sabemos se seremos afectados por baixas pressões de oeste ou de este. O anticiclone dos açores tenderá a subir bastante de latitude ficando fora da sua posição também durante alguns dias...


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Jan 2013 às 14:40)

Agreste disse:


> Não parece tão promissor como o de 1985 e muito menos espectacular como o de 2009. Mas está a andar bem.
> 
> As consequências são já bem conhecidas destes eventos. Circulação muito mais baixa, quase parada durante alguns dias. Não sabemos se seremos afectados por baixas pressões de oeste ou de este. O anticiclone dos açores tenderá a subir bastante de latitude ficando fora da sua posição também durante alguns dias...



Que queres dizer com circulação muito mais baixa??

Já agora será que alguém me podia explicar como se dá um rompimento do vórtice polar??


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2013 às 14:44)

quero dizer 2 semanas com passagens sucessivas de sistemas frontais... e para isso basta verificares os mapas de janeiro-fevereiro de 2009.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jan 2013 às 16:26)

Agreste disse:


> quero dizer 2 semanas com passagens sucessivas de sistemas frontais... e para isso basta verificares os mapas de janeiro-fevereiro de 2009.



Se não houver nenhum AA a bloquear, sim.. Mas não é possível ocorrer a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais durante 2 semanas, por toda a nossa latitude, em todo o globo terrestre simultaneamente. Embora a questão do vortice polar, se aplique ao hemisfério norte, as consequencias não serão as mesmas!

Poderão ser, e vão! Temos de ter esperança!


----------



## stormy (2 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

Os aquecimentos estratosfericos dão-se geralmente nos bordos do vortice polar, a latitudes entre os 45 e os 65º, onde ocorrem a maioria das baixas pressões subpolares.

Os aquecimentos comecam em regioes onde há bloqueios troposfericos associados a ondulacoes do jet com amplitudes grandes, que causam fricção entre o fluxo  troposferico e o fluxo, muito mais estavel, na estratosfera.
Essa fricção actua sobre a base da Estratosfera gerando o aquecimento do ar nessas regiões, que pode ser muito rapido e violento devido á fraca densidade do ar.

Quando o ar aquece na estratosfera expande-se e devido á força de coriolis adquire uma rotação anticiclonica, inversa á do VP.

Depois a circulação do VP começa a distorcer-se ao interagir com essa anomalia, e o vortice desintegra-se...entretanto, esse processo extende-se da Estratosfera de volta para a Troposfera nas latitudes altas, e todo o vortice polar desde os niveis baixos até á media/baixa Estratosfera ( ~10hpa) se desintegra.

Este processo causa uma distenção da célula de circulação polar ( ver- Circulação Geral da Atmosfera), empurrando o jet para sul, onde vai encontrar ar energético  latitudes anormalmente baixas ( 25-35ºN) e muitas vezes fundir-se com o Jet subtropical....este comportamento induz mais ciclogeneses intensas a latitudes médias e tende a causar extensos bloqueios e ainda mais aquecimento estratosferico.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2013 às 18:35)

O tema é muito complexo mas é estranho sugerires que o processo se realimenta... As ondas que assaltam a estratosfera são pulsos nas regiões tropicais e estão ligados à fase este da QBO. 

http://ugamp.nerc.ac.uk/hot/ajh/qbo.htm


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

Um MMW decente com altas pressões a penetrarem até ao polo...







e a onda 2 quer tentar atingir o nível da onda 2 em janeiro de 85 mas em princípio será mais fraca...


----------



## stormy (2 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

Agreste disse:


> O tema é muito complexo mas é estranho sugerires que o processo se realimenta... As ondas que assaltam a estratosfera são pulsos nas regiões tropicais e estão ligados à fase este da QBO.
> 
> http://ugamp.nerc.ac.uk/hot/ajh/qbo.htm



A QBO é outra coisa, não tem a ver com os SSW´s propriamente...a QBO é um ciclo da circulação estratosferica...a circulação estratosferica é complexa e mais "estranha" que a circulação Troposferica, e tem a caracteristica de por vezes se fazer no sentido E-W e outras no W-E, e isso impacta no vortice polar porque o vortice tem sempre uma circulação W-E, pelo que quando a estratosfera tropical está na fase E-W ocorre fricção entre as duas circulações, que desestabilizam o VP.


----------



## David sf (2 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

Os aquecimentos estratosféricos são ainda muito discutidos na comunidade científica, sendo que os seus efeitos nos níveis mais baixos são ainda mais polémicos.

A importância destes eventos, que ocorrem quase todos os invernos, é que permitem um bloqueio a larga escala da circulação zonal (circulação de depressões entre os 40º e os 60º, no sentido oeste-este). Esse tipo de circulação acaba por ser desinteressante no nosso inverno, originando alguma precipitação a norte e tempo mais seco a sul, com temperaturas acima da normal. Portanto, sempre que esta circulação é bloqueada, a probabilidade de assistirmos a um bom evento aumenta bastante (mas não é 100% certo que isso ocorra).

A nível estratosférico (camada exterior da atmosfera), as diferenças entre uma situação normal com o vórtice polar (VP) relativamente centrado no pólo e uma situação anormal de bilocação do VP, em locais distantes do pólo, pode ser exemplificado nas seguintes cartas dos ECMWF, para os 30 hpa. A primeira, referente ao dia de hoje, mostra uma situação típica de circulação zonal, se bem que ligeiramente desfasada do pólo, e a segundo, para daqui a uma semana, mostra uma bilocação do VP, com um núcleo na Euroásia, e outro na América do Norte:











No primeiro caso, a circulação a 30 hpa ocorre, num circulo fechado em sentido anti-horário, em torno do ponto de menor pressão, como ocorre nos sistemas depressionários típicos na troposfera. No segundo caso, há dois núcleos de circulação fechados, o que favorece uma diminuição, ou até mesmo uma inversão do fluxo zonal nos níveis mais baixos. Veja-se a diferença das velocidades da circulação zonal para os dois momentos referidos nas cartas acima (a vermelho, valores positivos, circulação de oeste, a  azul, valores negativos, circulação de este):











Para que haja implicações à superfície é necessário que a diminuição da velocidade da circulação zonal, ou a sua inversão, atinja os níveis mais baixos. Empiricamente, tendo por base situações passadas, essa propagação geralmente ocorre, e costuma afectar os níveis mais baixos, cerca de 2 ou 3 semanas após o aquecimento estratosférico (SSW).

Mas, se formos a ver situações passadas, houve alguns SSW que não tiveram expressão à superfície. Outros, como o de 2009, em que houve expressão à superfície, mas o anticiclone dos Açores forte fez com que não afectasse em nada a Península Ibérica. Isto também depende do local onde ocorre o SSW no círculo polar. Outros houve em que tudo correu bem, e fomos afectados por entradas frias de este ou norte (a maior parte dos casos) ou por uma circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas.

Como exemplos de SSW que "correram bem", temos o de 2010:

http://curriculum.pmartineau.webfactional.com/wp-content/svw_gallery/test/gif/2010_01_31.gif






O de 1985:

http://curriculum.pmartineau.webfactional.com/wp-content/svw_gallery/test/gif/1985_01_03.gif






E mais recentemente, o de 2012:

http://curriculum.pmartineau.webfactional.com/wp-content/svw_gallery/test/gif/2012_01_17.gif






Como exemplo de um SSW que passou-nos ao lado, afectando fortemente a Itália, o de 2009 (não sei se pode ter a ver, com o facto de a bolsa estratosférica mais quente ter ficado na vertical da Península Ibérica):

http://curriculum.pmartineau.webfactional.com/wp-content/svw_gallery/test/gif/2009_01_29.gif







E por fim, um exemplo em que o SSW não teve grande expressão à superfície, 1988:

http://curriculum.pmartineau.webfactional.com/wp-content/svw_gallery/test/gif/1987_12_12.gif


----------



## João Sousa (2 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

Parabéns pelo esforço analítico David.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

O mais radical dos membros na saída das 12h no GFS... anticiclone de 1070 sobre o polo norte...


----------



## duncan (3 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

boas, mais um artigo sobre o forte aquecimento estratosferico.ja se interrogam se poderá ser anomalo ao de 1985
http://theweathercentre.blogspot.pt/2013/01/multiple-stratospheric-warmings-confirm.html


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2013 às 14:46)

Parece que a coisa pode começar com uma entrada atlântica de certa virulencia.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2013 às 16:51)

Até às 240h aparecem altas pressões consistentes sobre o polo, não é mau sinal para começo de qualquer coisa... aguardemos pelo ECMWF. 

Às 300 e não sei quantas horas, as frentes atlânticas parecem ter mais importância...


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2013 às 19:00)

ECMWF - 240h: também há altas pressões no polo. Nada mau.


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2013 às 19:55)

costumo acompanhar os aquecimentos estratosféricos e nunca vi originarem-se no canada pelo menos com tal intensidade, apesar de perceber pouco do assunto parece-me que este aquecimento é bastante mais potente do que é habitual e que as consequências deste sobre as altas pressoes e divisão do vórtice polar vão criar boas condições para entradas siberianas ou mesmo atlanticas de grande magnitude resta saber se por aqui vamos ser afectados, tal como  stormy disse e muito bem para já a calma antes da tempestade


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2013 às 14:55)

Excelent tópico pessoal!

Posso reportar que aqui da Islândia a pressao já comecou a subir anormalmente. Já vai nos 1010.

Nada de mais, excepto que a jet aparentemente está a abrandar aqui. 

A nível de temperatura um ligeiro arrefecimento mas a temperatura ainda continua acima da média (pois entrou muito ar quente do atlântico nos últimos dias e semanas).

As previsões a uma semana ainda mantém uma temperatura a rondar os zero aqui. Nada de previsões polares por agora.

No entanto as cartas sinópticas apontam um extenso bloqueio a partir de 11 Janeiro (Sexta) com 1030 aqui na Islândia, circulação de leste no UK e entrada polar marítima de norte em Portugal.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (18 Dez 2018 às 11:52)

Voltando ao tema, vejam a seguinte sequência para os próximos dias.

A temperatura no nível 10 hPa poderá ser superior a 8ºC.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=162&mode=10&carte=1


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 12:09)




----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2018 às 13:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Ainda estamos muito longe. Daqui ate la


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2018 às 13:53)

A previsao do NAO nao apresenta ser negativa a medio prazo. Portanto nao está a reflectir a quebra do Vortix nem o aquecimento estratoférico


----------



## rozzo (18 Dez 2018 às 13:55)

Já tinha falado nisto antes do SSW de Fevereiro deste ano, mas volto a realçar que parece sistemático nos modelos um certo "viés" de aparecer sempre sinal de aquecimento estratosférico no médio prazo. Ou seja, enquanto este for modelado no 2º painel do GFS, portanto acima das 240h, não vale a pena ligar muito, pois esse sinal está quase sempre lá, e sempre nesse prazo de previsão, ou seja, é um sinal errado, e que vai sendo constantemente adiado a cada saída, geralmente nunca chegando a acontecer.

Quando este sinal aparece abaixo das 240h, aí sim, já está a ser modelado com intensidade bem acima desse "viés" por defeito do modelo, e podemos começar a intuir que talvez vá mesmo acontecer um SSW significativo. Assim foi em Fevereiro.
Neste momento o sinal já é bastante forte perto das 180h, e acima das 240h já aparece um _split_ do vortex polar estratosférico. Não é garantido, mas de facto parece começar a tornar-se algo provável alguma actividade significativa na estratosfera nas próximas duas semanas.

Aguardemos as próximas saídas para ter mais certeza se sim ou não, e caso sim, que tipo será: deslocamento do VP ou _split_. Depois conforme isso, pode pensar-se em fazer alguns prognósticos mais específicos, pois as respostas à superfície deste tipo de eventos já está relativamente bem catalogada.

Esperemos que sim, que ocorra, anima sempre a sinóptica bastante. Não fosse o SSW de Fevereiro, "a baralhar" totalmente a sinóptica que estava numa marasmo totalmente seco para Portugal continental, e provavelmente ainda estávamos numa situação muito dramática de seca. E a ocorrer nesta fase, seria muito animador para o Inverno, finalmente um SSW a ocorrer na melhor altura possível, ou seja, logo no início do Inverno. Há que lembrar que a resposta nos níveis baixos da atmosfera tem algum atraso, pelo menos 15 dias... Portanto entre o SSW ocorrer ou não, e o adiar nos modelos, final de Dezembro, início de Janeiro, seria a melhor altura possível.

PS: Para complementar, alguns exemplos das anomalias da temperatura após deslocamentos do VP (retirado do twitter de Judah Cohen). É importante perceber que os impactos de eventos de _split_ do VP são geralmente mais "previsíveis" e "garantidos" de serem bons para a nossa região. Nos casos de apenas haver um deslocamento do VP, a previsibilidade de onde os impactos são positivos/negativos é menor, e temos muito menos garantias. O VP pode ser deslocado para uma posição onde nem nos seja favorável, e até termos anomalias positivas. Acontece com alguma frequência esse tipo de eventos, com condições épicas de Inverno nos EUA, e connosco acima da média. Portanto, calma, aguardemos...

https://twitter.com/judah47

Aqui está o post onde isto foi discutido antes do evento de Fevereiro, têm alguns links de artigos com os impactos dos diversos tipos de SSW:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-95#post-653997


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2018 às 16:19)

rozzo disse:


> Já tinha falado nisto antes do SSW de Fevereiro deste ano, mas volto a realçar que parece sistemático nos modelos um certo "viés" de aparecer sempre sinal de aquecimento estratosférico no médio prazo. Ou seja, enquanto este for modelado no 2º painel do GFS, portanto acima das 240h, não vale a pena ligar muito, pois esse sinal está quase sempre lá, e sempre nesse prazo de previsão, ou seja, é um sinal errado, e que vai sendo constantemente adiado a cada saída, geralmente nunca chegando a acontecer.
> 
> Quando este sinal aparece abaixo das 240h, aí sim, já está a ser modelado com intensidade bem acima desse "viés" por defeito do modelo, e podemos começar a intuir que talvez vá mesmo acontecer um SSW significativo. Assim foi em Fevereiro.
> Neste momento o sinal já é bastante forte perto das 180h, e acima das 240h já aparece um _split_ do vortex polar estratosférico. Não é garantido, mas de facto parece começar a tornar-se algo provável alguma actividade significativa na estratosfera nas próximas duas semanas.
> ...



Como sempre, uma excelente análise! (y)


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 16:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 11:23)




----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2018 às 11:27)

Uma interessante análise sobre diferentes respostas a SSW's, especialmente no que toca a diferentes impactos relacionados com a posição de onde se situam os vórtices resultantes do split do VP inicial, na secção "Impacts":

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation/

Para relembrar mais uma vez que um SSW não é um "milagre" para o nosso inverno. É crucial para "baralhar as cartas" quando estamos num marasmo, portanto neste caso será sempre melhor que nada em princípio. Mas não é garantia de eventos invernais, depende da posição das "peças do puzzle".


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 12:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Dez 2018 às 17:48)

Na prática isso quer dizer o que?? 
Que os seus efeitos se vão sentir daqui a uns 30 dias??
É isso ??


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2018 às 17:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na prática isso quer dizer o que??
> Que os seus efeitos se vão sentir daqui a uns 30 dias??
> É isso ??


O Aquecimento estratosférico está a começar e vai-se propagando aos poucos para os níveis mais baixos da atmosfera. É uma situação a acompanhar... que vai mudar o estado do tempo vai, mas quando e onde ainda não se sabe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2018 às 18:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 13:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 19:26)




----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jan 2019 às 19:49)

podem traduzir?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 19:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> podem traduzir?


O Aquecimento estratosférico está a começar e vai-se propagando aos poucos para os níveis mais baixos da atmosfera. É uma situação a acompanhar... que vai mudar o estado do tempo vai, mas quando e onde ainda não se sabe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 21:49)




----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2019 às 10:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 20:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 14:18)

Como o aquecimento ártico acelerado enfraquece o vórtice polar, que leva a clima de inverno severo em todas as latitudes médias, incluindo os EUA e a Europa.


----------

